# How fast is your bow?



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Mine are between 250-260fps. I like heavier arrows but could get it higher if it mattered to me.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I'm a 3D and field shooter, so all my bows are set to be legal within my association at just under 300fps


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

My current bow is chrono'ed at 259 with string silencers and a 401 grain arrow (56 lbs). I had it up to 279 with the same arrow and 65lbs-no silencers or peep. Its the fastest bow I've owned. However, its "friendlier" in is current set up.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Its the age old speed debate. Having shot traditional gear I always wanted a heavier arrow for a quieter set up and better penetration. I have been toying around with some aluminum s out of my Matthew s apex and I notice its somewhat quieter.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, I have no idea what my fps is-- haven't had it chrono-d yet but pulling 64# @ 29" ....


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

My indoor target bow is 216 FPS, shooting 2312 Easton Eclipse. 
Outdoor target bow is 232 FPS, shooting ACC 3-39s.
Never had a target "jump the string" on me before, so I guess their fast enough.


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a 2011 carnage and at 70lb, 29" draw, with 426grain beaman ics bowhunter arrows im shooting around 325fps. even the bear vapor 300 i had before this was more than fast enough to kill any deer within 40 yds and it was getting mayb 230fps? if you have a bow made within the past 10 years theres not much defference speed wise to the recreational bowhunter like myself


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

My vantage elite was chrono'd at the worlds this year and was doing 284 fps that surprised me 

It is still very forgiving at that speed. And it does help narrow up my gaps


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

NeilM said:


> I'm a 3D and field shooter, so all my bows are set to be legal within my association at just under 300fps


I'm right there with Neil on my 3-D bow...For Indoors, I dont care how fast a bow is, and my current "Pet" Longbow is shooting around 165 f.p.s....I like my recurves to be a good bit faster, something around 185 f.p.s., maybe a bit more....There is a considerable difference in the Fingershooter's choices in gear between the Target (Spot) shooter's and 3-D shooters.....Jim


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

martin mystic 35#, 25" DL, 204 FPS, with my ACC for 3d barebow. tried a friend's victory VAP600 at 214.
timbers from my trad style recurve with 24# limbs, a blistering 114, but i'm enjoying the challenge.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Some have told me I am FOS but my Drenalin LD has shot through two chronos between 325-329. 72#, 30" draw.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm shooting 285 fps Ellite GT500.27/60


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

288 with a 375 gr. arrow out of my xt


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

290ish,405gr arrow,28" draw,66-67lbs,Exceed 300


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Put one through the chrono today, 208 fps. 514 grain XX75 2314 Easton Aluminum...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

My Shadowcat is set at 60 pounds, 28" dl, Harvest Time HT-4 weighing in at 351 grains..270 fps.
Don.


----------



## oilyncjoely (Oct 22, 2006)

Around 290fps. PSE Typhoon...


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

'08 Constitution, 59 lbs, 30" dl, 382 grn fatboy 400's = 280 fps...


----------



## Badger Pete (Jun 11, 2007)

Right at 240 fps.....plenty fast for me......and the deer.


----------



## espenrod (Dec 19, 2008)

recurve 180

hoyt superstar fastflight 225


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hoyt xt 4000 protec 54# 340 FMJ's 228fps nonsight fast enough for tight gaps slow enough to see the differance between a yard or two. works for me
Gary


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Barnsdale with Tri Star wheels, 63# @29". 235 fps with 2314.


----------



## deadonjon (Jun 21, 2010)

Shooting 312 with a 412 grain arrow @ 68 pounds and 28 inches 2011 PSE X-force omen pro.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Haven't chrono'd it! I love the reject technology bit...especially when you see a finger hater forget their release in there vehicle...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

deadonjon said:


> Shooting 312 with a 412 grain arrow @ 68 pounds and 28 inches 2011 PSE X-force omen pro.


........You shooting an Omen Pro with Fingers??..If so, I'm impressed!!........Jim


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Jennings T-Star XL compound finger bow 51 pound draw
ACE: 229 +/- 0 FPS
Navigators: 210 +/- 2 FPS
Difference 19 FPS

Hoyt Superstar Meridian compound finger bow 53 pound draw
ACE: 235 +/- 1 FPS
Navigator: 213 +/- 0 FPS
Difference 22 FPS

Hoyt Superstar Meridian Wildthing compound finger bow 57 pound draw
ACE: 242 +/- 0 FPS
Navigator: 223 +/- 0 FPS
Difference 19 FPS

DL 30.5 to 31 inches depending on bow
ACE full length 430, 344 grains
Navigatory full length 430, my records show 430 grains but that may be a missprint since the arrows are 430 spine. Seem to high. My arrow scale broke so I cannot remeasure (and I just got it not long ago).

The Jennings is my indoor bow now. I have a Pearson Pro Classic which is my outdoor bow. I think it is a bit faster than the Jennings. I do not use the Hoyts much now due to the short 44.5 inch ATA and the higher letoff. I need to chrono the Pearson again.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

deadonjon said:


> Shooting 312 with a 412 grain arrow @ 68 pounds and 28 inches 2011 PSE X-force omen pro.


Hey Deadonjon, 

Are you really shooting an Omen with Fingers ?? that's mad (good) if you are . 
How do your fingers hold up after a day punching arrows with that at nearly 70 pounds ?

My Elite XLR is is -- 291 FPS at 57# and 290 grain Easton lightspeed 3D . This is more than enough for what I do .:darkbeer:


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

That is impressive to me getting nearly 300fps at 57#, what draw length do you shoot? I always wanted to shoot a XLR love the way they look, how do you like yours?


My Elite XLR is is -- 291 FPS at 57# and 290 grain Easton lightspeed 3D . This is more than enough for what I do .


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Chronoing my mathews apex 8 tomorrow. [email protected]" with 440 g. Arrow.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

wirenut583 said:


> That is impressive to me getting nearly 300fps at 57#, what draw length do you shoot? I always wanted to shoot a XLR love the way they look, how do you like yours?
> 
> 
> My Elite XLR is is -- 291 FPS at 57# and 290 grain Easton lightspeed 3D . This is more than enough for what I do .




My draw length is 30.75"


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

wirenut583 said:


> That is impressive to me getting nearly 300fps at 57#, what draw length do you shoot? I always wanted to shoot a XLR love the way they look, how do you like yours?
> 
> 
> My Elite XLR is is -- 291 FPS at 57# and 290 grain Easton lightspeed 3D . This is more than enough for what I do .


My Draw Length is 30.75" .

I am very happy with the Elite , I have also done some interesting things with the modules to change the letoff of the bow , as I am not a fan of 80% , this may also help with the speed thing ?

I am currently looking into new bows for the 2012 year although if I can't find anything , I guess I will stay with the Elite .


----------

